# Vans: Asian, American or European?



## Manila-X

One thing I noticed about vans in different continents are their distinctive shape and design doesn't matter what company makes them.

Which type of van has the best look?

*Asian*

Toyota Hi-Ace


















Nissan Urvan









*American*

Ford Econoline









Chevrolet Chevy Van









*European*

Mercedes Sprinter


----------



## diz

oh weird. never noticed that. i like the toyota one.


----------



## Manila-X

Here's one note, North American countries especially US, Canada and Mexico don't have or use the Japanese vans particularly the Toyota Hi-Ace and the Nissan Urvan. Jamaica on the other hand if one of the few countries in the Western Hemisphere that uses it. 

On the other hand, you can find all three type in most Asian countries.


----------



## Cristovão471

I like this renault


----------



## icracked

American, Dodge Sprinter


















American, Ford Transit (I'm not sure if its sold in all U.S. states)


----------



## allurban

Hey, you're right...

once thing I always noticed was that the Asian Van (Hi-Ace, etc) is everywhere...and they pretty much look the same....

only recently have you started to see changes...

you are also correct that the noses of European, North Am, and Asian Vans are different in size and shape...

I think I prefer the latest Asian and European vans over the north american ones

ps. how are you looking at these vans? Fleet vehicles? I suppose minvans and other vans designed for the passenger market (eg. Toyota Alphard) are not included....

Cheers, m


----------



## Manila-X

icracked said:


> American, Dodge Sprinter


Some of these companies will design their vans for the specific region.

The Ford Transit despite being an American company has most of these vans in Europe.

Mercedes for example has vans specifically for the Asia-Pacific region like the *MB-100* which is Korean manufactured.










Also the Euro release of the Toyota Hi-Ace is different compared to its Asia-Pacific counterpart


----------



## jlshyang

Asian and European vans over the American ones.


----------



## Caisson Boy

I prefer European ones, and SOME Asian...

These are some of the mostly panel van types that are available in South Africa. The passenger range is much more extensive:


----------



## ♣628.finst

Mercedes Sprinter!


----------



## Caisson Boy

*More ones available in South Africa*


----------



## shadyunltd

Seriously, you could at least have chosen cuter American vans. These ones are not even produced anymore today...


----------



## ChicagoFan

Is this an Asian Van, or a European one?
The picture is of the Benito Juarez International 
Airport in Mexico City.


----------



## DanteXavier

WANCH said:


> Here's one note, North American countries especially US, Canada and Mexico don't have or use the Japanese vans particularly the Toyota Hi-Ace and the Nissan Urvan. Jamaica on the other hand if one of the few countries in the Western Hemisphere that uses it.


The entire caribbean uses them in large numbers, actually, save for the likes of Cuba, the Bahamas, and the US virgin islands(plus Puerto Rico, which is technically a part of the US).

My personal preference leans to European/Asian vans. I have a thing for the asian ones, but I like the European vans just as much. I have a hard time picking between the two groups.


----------



## DanteXavier

ChicagoFan said:


> Is this an Asian Van, or a European one?
> The picture is of the Benito Juarez International
> Airport in Mexico City.


That's a Toyota HiAce, thus putting it in the Asian category.

http://www.toyota.com.mx/modelos_specs/hiace/interior_hiace.aspx


----------



## Mahratta

I prefer European vans. Then Asian.


----------



## DanteXavier

icracked said:


> American, Dodge Sprinter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American, Ford Transit (I'm not sure if its sold in all U.S. states)


There's a technicality here-both of those vans are actually European. The Transit is sold by ford in Europe(and the rest of the world) as it wasn't designed for the American market. In the US, we get the E-Series(Econoline) as a result. The Dodge Sprinter is actually just a rebadged and imported Mercedes Benz Sprinter, and thus technically can't be called American either.



shadyunltd said:


> Seriously, you could at least have chosen cuter American vans. These ones are not even produced anymore today...


Technically the are-they've only been slightly updated.

Here is what the two American vans showed in the first post(the Ford E-Series and the Chevy Express) look like as of 2008:



















No major difference, really, at least as far as aesthetics go.


----------



## 6-6-6

i like american's.


----------



## Xusein

I never see those Asian vans, so I can't judge. 

The European ones look at little better, because I'm too used to the American ones here.


----------



## goschio

Its nice that there are different kind of vans on different continents. Makes the world more interesting.


----------



## channel

mitsubishi Delica 4x4










another mitsubishi


----------



## channel

few Mazda's


----------



## channel

i prefer the japanese vans cause they are well engineered and robust design, then the american vans like the a team one, GMC i believe its called. Best thing about american vans is that they have powful petrol engines that are cleaner then the dirty diesels of European vans


----------



## butch83

channel said:


> i prefer the japanese vans cause they are well engineered and robust design, then the american vans like the a team one, GMC i believe its called. Best thing about american vans is that they have powful petrol engines that are cleaner then the dirty diesels of European vans


Well I agree about the first part, maybe excluding robust design.
About those powerful petrol engines, usually 5-6 liter capacity, fuel economy probably 15-30(4-8gallon) litres per 100km(60miles).
European dirty diesel, usually 1.5-2.5 l capacity, turbo, fuel economy 5-15l/100km.
Not mentioning that modern diesel engine has lower toxic outcome than petrol car, and actually in traffic jam in big city centres the air that comes out is cleaner than incoming one.
You know there was some development over last 20 years...


----------



## Jonesy55

channel said:


> few Mazda's


I nearly bought a Mazda Bongo campervan a few months ago, it was too much money for a good quality one though.


----------



## fabriziocg79

Hi everyone, I like this one:lol::lol::lol:....although is to old, still preserve the magic!

American

GMC G-series V-8 engine, 350 HP


----------



## FCZZ

I prefere European vans. Far more efficient than American vans and bigger than Asian vans.


----------



## -Corey-

American


----------



## goschio

fabriziocg79 said:


> Hi everyone, I like this one:lol::lol::lol:....although is to old, still preserve the magic!
> 
> American
> 
> GMC G-series V-8 engine, 350 HP


Thats the A-team van LOL.


----------



## accadacca

*EURO FTW*

:banana2:Euro vans all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!:righton:
They are designed well, modern, efficient and ther is plenty of variety.
Here in Australia Asian vans such as Toyota Hi-ace dominate the market but European vans are also popular such as the VW Transporter, Mercedes Sprinter and Ford Transit.
American vans are non-existent downunder and we're thankful for it:lol:


----------



## ADCS

Euro and Asian vans both look like a stiff wind could easily knock them over.


----------



## sotavento

icracked said:


> American, Dodge Sprinter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American, Ford Transit (I'm not sure if its sold in all U.S. states)


^^ Dosdge sprinter is a rebranded Mercedes Sprinter ... 100% European Design ... 

Ford transit is an "european" Ford design also ... :cheers:

Here in europe we get some Japanese and Corean Vans (Those yundai's are in fashion and cost less)


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

And the Ford Transit is not sold in the US at all.


----------



## Menthu

Here's my TOP 4

Mecedes Bigass Sprinter
Mitsubishi Whatever
VW Transporter
Chevy Express

So the point goes to europe.


----------



## He Named Thor

ADCS said:


> Euro and Asian vans both look like a stiff wind could easily knock them over.


Funny thing is, the Sprinter supposedly has a lower center of gravity than the Econoline (E-series sits higher), and is just as wide. I'm not sure that that's true, it's just what I've heard.


----------



## derhams

I Prefer European than American.

European van more looks like the "real van"
American van looks like SUV with cargo.

But i also like Asian van because they're anywhere in my town!


----------



## derhams

Gag Halfrunt said:


> And the Ford Transit is not sold in the US at all.


Actually now they sold it at US and replaced Econoline. The Econoline is no longer sold in North America by 2014.



Sorry for 8 year late reply.


----------



## befalcon

actually Asian is the best.Tata is the no 1 in that field


----------



## Cloudship

derhams said:


> Actually now they sold it at US and replaced Econoline. The Econoline is no longer sold in North America by 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for 8 year late reply.


It is still sold as a cab unit - for box vans and other builders who use the chassis and cab and put their own body on it. The Transit is selling well, albeit a lot of people are starting to discover it is too tall for garages and other structures, so it may not last. 

Dodge no longer sells the Sprinter. Mercedes Benz still does, and they just released the Metris as well. Dodge now sells the Fiat Ducato as the Ram Pro Master, leaving the Chevy Express/GMC Savana as the only traditional body on frame van left in teh us as a regular van.


----------

